

Ask HN: Can anyone recommend a timer? - Spock

Lookin' for a timer so I can keep track of how long I've been coding for.  I need the timer to run when I start it, stop when I stop it, carry on from the previous time when I start it again and/or keep a record of sessions/total time.<p>Any ideas?<p>Cheers! :)
======
junkuhn
<http://www.getharvest.com/>

I ude this service. It's mit free but I think it's worth it. You can create
clients/projects and set Tour pricing individually. There's an iPhone app to
manage it also , I don't know if there's an Android app aswell..

~~~
junkuhn
My iPhone corrected some words for me, so excuse the spelli g.. :)

------
Spock
Thanks for the replies guys. I don't think they're quite what I'm looking for.
I'd like the features of time tracking, just not paying a fee for it since
it's not for business.

------
bee
paymo.biz works great

